# My gardens and outdoor container plants



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As promised, here are some pictures of my gardens and containers:

Front yard:









Front yard View 2:









Front Patio:









Gigantic Colius:









Gigantic Colius different view:









I'll add more pictures to the thread in subsequent posts. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Additional pictures as mentioned in first post.

Backyard containers:









Additional backyard containers:









Backyard containers - different view:









Wild violets I planted around tree behind our fence:









Drainage stream I created. The black dirt is an area I prepared and in which I have since planted vinca and creeping thyme.







*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Squirrel in the squirrel house we put in the pine tree behind our back fence. 










These three posts are all I have to offer right now. *


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

You do have a lot of pots! They are beautiful  I love all the different shades of green. You have a great variety!

I bought a few different colius with my mom for her deck in the spring and one of them is the same as yours. It's also a bush! We've never had them get that big in previous years. Do you think it's that variety? I love it!


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

They are really pretty and I LOVE your yard!!


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

I also love your swing! What a nice patio. I can just picture sipping a glass of wine relaxing


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you both!!

That colius is a different variety than the ones I've purchased in the past. It's really funny because I didn't even really pot it in the container it's in. I just dropped in the container from the nursery on top of a brick and left it that way.  I have to water it twice a day and it just keeps on growing.  I thought about actually potting it into a bigger container but I'm afraid to because it may overtake the entire patio or eat my pups or something! :laughing2:

Yeah, I love my swing and patio. I spend a lot of time outside enjoying the view and talking to people who stroll by. 
*


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha it very well might take over! That thing is a monster! It's funny, my sister planted the colius and she didn't even plant it deep enough. You can see the shape of the pot it came in protruding from the soil in the pot.... if that makes sense. I thought it would suffer, but apparently NOT!

I noticed you're in VA. We're neighbors


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pinksand said:



Haha it very well might take over! That thing is a monster! It's funny, my sister planted the colius and she didn't even plant it deep enough. You can see the shape of the pot it came in protruding from the soil in the pot.... if that makes sense. I thought it would suffer, but apparently NOT!

I noticed you're in VA. We're neighbors 

Click to expand...

So we are! If you ever want to drive from MD to VA you can come over and sit out on the patio with me and chat. You are more than welcome. *


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very pretty, Deborah! I'm extremely jealous. We've had such an atrociously hot summer and we've been in the most severe drought category since July. Everything I had planted has died....even our alberta spruce trees. We had been on water rationing but even with that the heat has just been so bad the watering couldn't save the plants.

I wish I was your neighbor. I'd definitely come over to hang out. It looks lovely.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


osutk17 said:



Very pretty, Deborah! I'm extremely jealous. We've had such an atrociously hot summer and we've been in the most severe drought category since July. Everything I had planted has died....even our alberta spruce trees. We had been on water rationing but even with that the heat has just been so bad the watering couldn't save the plants.

I wish I was your neighbor. I'd definitely come over to hang out. It looks lovely.

Click to expand...

Anytime you want to leave the OK heat behind and come out to visit VA you're welcome to hang-out with me! I don't work anymore so I have lots of time...*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

I love it. I never seen anyone put up a squirrel box before. What an awesome idea.
Thanks so much for sharing it all with us. Frankly I'm a little jealous being in a condo.


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Anytime you want to leave the OK heat behind and come out to visit VA you're welcome to hang-out with me! I don't work anymore so I have lots of time...*


Ohhhhhhhh...how I wish I could! Is that a park or a golf course you're backed up to?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



I love it. I never seen anyone put up a squirrel box before. What an awesome idea.
Thanks so much for sharing it all with us. Frankly I'm a little jealous being in a condo. 

Click to expand...

Well, a townhouse isn't too much different than a condo. 

I've had three litters of baby squirrels in that squirrel house in two years! One last summer (5 babies) one this spring (3 babies) and then one early summer with 4 babies. Very entertaining to watch when they first start peeking out the door and then later start to venture out a little at a time. 



osutk17 said:



Ohhhhhhhh...how I wish I could! Is that a park or a golf course you're backed up to?

Click to expand...

Yes, we back up to a private country club golf course. It is the saving grace of living here! Neither my husband nor I play golf. We do not belong to the club either. However, we don't have to worry about any buildings behind us, I walk my pups on the golf course and get to enjoy a fair amount of wildlife for being in a suburb of DC. We have deer, foxes, muskrats, hawks, groundhogs, chipmunks, field mice, occasionally a rabbit, bluebirds, goldfinch and a variety of common songbirds. I've also seen a couple of turtles and snakes. There are even some minnows and frogs down in the creek. All that makes me happy and keeps me sane.  Otherwise I couldn't stand living in N. VA.

My husband will never retire so I'm stuck here. Ted is on the WUD plan...work until dead!! He loves his job and it's his life so I can't really complain. The tradeoff he had to make was that I quit work last year. I'm nowhere near retirement age but was so sick of the stress, people, manufactured crises and the traffic  that I just needed out. Luckily, since he's planning to work forever it was a viable option for me. WhooooHoooo!*


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL....well, I say enjoy it!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ah, I can't even begin to tell you how much I love not working!! 

It's such a big difference after years of being at the office by 6AM and putting in 9+ hour days.

Now I don't have to keep a schedule, I can spend time gardening, enjoying nature, playing with my pups and budgies and simply loving life!! :laughing2:

Most of my friends say that I'm like a whole different person. Type A to Type D.
:laughing:*


----------



## i love Budgie (Aug 2, 2010)

It is plant week this week on TB I think! 

What beautiful plants you have! They are all colourful and really bring your garden to life! The pinks and whites go really well together and they add that natural feel to your (lovely) backgarden 

I wish I had plants like you. We do have hanging baskets which are nice but they are dying now and yours still look stunning and lively. I wish I had your flowers ... ahh! I might have to go round yours, nick your flowers, then your backgarden, then the house because I love that too!

As for the squirrel box, that is just cute. That little squirrel with his head popping out was adorable, it made me squeal with cuteness! Thank you SO much for sharing these wonderful photos


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow that golf course must be fantastic for your pups! And what a view, wow your place is great! 
The wildlife sounds great, pics of them would be welcome... nudge nudge... *


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

I am in love with this plant of yours and your mailbox is cool 








Can it be planted in the ground or does it have to stay in a pot? Will it survive a cold winter outdoors? I would like to get one next Spring.
We get lots of squirrels too, but I have never seen I squirrel box either. That may keep the squirrels here from digging up my garden.
I planted this one last year and it has double in size since.








and this one is doing well too. I love the purple and yellow together.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If I can get pictures of the wildlife, I'll be sure to share them with you. 

The mailbox actually has a magnetic cover on it.  I plan to change it out for a scene of cardinals in the snow when winter comes.

Here are a couple more photos  that I forgot to include...

My gardenia is getting big!









This is the bench by the front door









That's it - I promise. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry, Louara -- I missed your question and pictures! 

The colius can indeed be planted in the ground. 
I used to put all my colius plants in the ground but this year decided to go with a different look. 
Unfortunately, the colius is an annual and can't stand up to cold winter weather outdoors.

I like the pictures of the plants you posted!  Very lovely.*


----------



## Dries (Mar 26, 2010)

pinksand said:


> I also love your swing! What a nice patio. I can just picture sipping a glass of wine relaxing


My thoughts exactly. Very nice. Love your pots and plants.


----------

